# So, i'd be all pierced up.. but...



## pumpkincat210 (May 22, 2006)

I got my ears pierced when I was 15, but my ears got really infected and rejected them. Too bad cause i love piercings. So i'm wondering are there any alternatives.. i want my nose pierced but I don't think its gonna happen.  What about fake ones?


----------



## Lalli (May 22, 2006)

u could wear clip on earrings you get alot of nice clip on ones. ive got 4 piercings in my ear and also have my nose done. avoid infections by cleaning the piercing everynight with an antiseptic cream and keep it clean, and as soon as it heals change original stud


----------



## mitsukai (May 22, 2006)

did you get them pierced with a gun at the mall or something? you're probably allergic to nickel or cheap metals, or they got infected because gun piercings = BAD. try getting them actually pierced at a real piercing shop with needles and stainless steel or titanium jewelry, or if you're allergic to steel too, gold.


----------



## Shimmer (May 23, 2006)

I love my piercings. 
I had to take the nipple piercings out because of multiple mammograms, but I miss them.

Check into getting any piercings done by a pro because as was mentioned, those guns are deadly. They really should be illegal, because of the damage they do.


----------



## moonrevel (May 23, 2006)

I definitely agree with the evils of the gun piercing.  When I am walking through the mall and I see a mother taking her daughter to one of the piercing counters with the gun, I want to run up and throw myself over the poor girl to protect her!  If you had a problem with piercings in the past with a gun, it probably was not you, but rather a combination of cheap studs combined with an unsanitary tool.  I had my ears pierced with a gun when I was six and they got badly infected, but since I have had many done at a reputable, clean parlor with the needle, and they've been fine!


----------



## NutMeg (May 29, 2006)

I got my ears pierced for the first time when I was seven, and they got pretty massively infected, even though I was cleaning them properly. Now this is probably partially because I got them done with a gun, because I've got three other piercings that did the same thing when I got them done with a gun. However, all five will randomly get infected so I think I'm also allergic to the metals they use. I really should take them all out, but I love them so much that I can't. As long as I stay on top of cleaning as soon as I begin to suspect and infection, I think they'll be ok. This is just a word of hope to those who have problems with piercings.


----------



## dollbabybex (May 30, 2006)

my ears went septic, 3 times, then i gave up.

BUT i have my belly button peirced twice, and for some reason my belly is fine....

so like you, your ears might just reject peircing?

cos with body peircings, they kinda take out a tube of skin and replace it straight away with a bar,

with gun peircings, it stretches a hole and squeezes the earring in.

so THAT might be why my body has been fine?x


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (May 30, 2006)

What metal were you pierced with? I know my moms allergic to gold in her ears and since they only pierced with that at that store, she couldn't wear the earrings therefore she just let them grow over...


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 31, 2006)

21 piercings here and still going,... 14 in my ears,.. all gold,.. I can't wear steel or cheapie studs,...All gold and titanium and it has all gone well. I agree with what many have said here,.. going to the little pagoda in the mall is not really that good an idea,.. unsanitary,.. my piercer explained that with the gun you often get a large cyst and infection because it can actually push the skin back into the hole made in your ear. Okay icky dead skin stuck in there,.. not a good idea. You notice that real piercing shops normally have the hollowed out needles,.. or tubes like Dollybabybex said,...it takes everything out that you want gone and leaves a clean area to heal. My sister got hers done at a Claire's in the mall here in Indy and ended up having huge hard cysts form and she had unsightly bumps,.. we thought she had an allergy/reaction. We took her in when I went to get pierced once and the guy pierced her for free and with a bigger gauge of needle and regular old steel rings and voila,.. bump gone,... expensive surgery avoided (was going to cost like $1000 to get that cut out) and it healed up nicely.

I pick a piercing place that does body piercing for my ears too,.....


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 31, 2006)

I was worried when I got my nose done too.  I have had ZERO problems with it.  Just make sure that you use sergical steel as most people are tolerant of that.  If it doesn't work for you, try another metal.  I had mine done in January, and changed the stud at the end of February with no problems.  Just make sure to keep it clean.  I cleaned it with bactine and a q-tip twice a day.  I agree, that having it professionally done with a hollow needle is WAY different from having it done with a gun.  Things are so much  more sanitary than they were when we were 15.  Good luck - oh, and I think you would look super cute with your nose done!!


----------



## asnbrb (May 31, 2006)

I had my first ear piercings when I was in fifth grade and again in eighth and twice more in college.  for some ODD reason, only the second hole in the right ear didn't take- twice- but my others did.  I'm also severely allergic to metal- including surgical steel- but only if it's in for a LONG time and it seems to be a recent event (never happened until a few years ago).

I had my belly pierced back in college too and had to take that out two years ago.  My dog is a big baby and he likes to scrabble for purchase against your stomach when he's being carried and his claws caught on it one too many times.  I had to choose between cuddling my dog and my stomach and I chose my dog.  Too bad though- my boyfriend loved it.

Let me add though- Claire's and Icings do make very cute clip on earrings.  There's been several times where I've admired a pair and went on a massive hunt to find its pierced sister.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_I was worried when I got my nose done too.  I have had ZERO problems with it.  Just make sure that you use sergical steel as most people are tolerant of that.  If it doesn't work for you, try another metal.  I had mine done in January, and changed the stud at the end of February with no problems.  Just make sure to keep it clean.  I cleaned it with bactine and a q-tip twice a day.  I agree, that having it professionally done with a hollow needle is WAY different from having it done with a gun.  Things are so much  more sanitary than they were when we were 15.  Good luck - oh, and I think you would look super cute with your nose done!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I want my nose pierced!


----------



## capytan (Oct 2, 2006)

What's wrong with getting your ear pierced with a gun? We're talking about the ear lobe here aren't we? 
I thought it was okay to use a gun there, just not in cartilege or anything...


----------



## jessiekins1 (Oct 3, 2006)

http://wiki.bmezine.com/index.php/Piercing_gun

anyone interested in piercing or getting piercing should thoroughly research this website. it's the specktra of the piercing world; a definative resource!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 4, 2006)

my ex fiance is a professional piercer and quite often writes articles for BME zine  which jessekins gave a link for above. 

If you have or think you are getting an infection in your ear or anyother place take some warm water add sea salt to it and soak the infected area in it for 7 - 10 minutes everyday 

This is the #1 highly recomended way that piercers tell their clients to get rid of a piercing infection

I have 1 inch tunnels in my ears and had a piercing above them for quite some time and i used that method it really helped alot and quickened my healing time between stretches.

o yeah also dr.brommers soap works wonders for cleaning wounds you can find it at most piercers or for cheaper at most healthfood stores.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 4, 2006)

i got my ears pierced with a gun when i was 7, and i've never had an infection. i did one more hole in each year a few years ago with a sewing needle. one got infected so i just took it out, the other one was perfectly fine and still is.

i have my nose pierced, have had it for about...4 months now. it's gotten infected a few times, but not without some kind of event happening. i have some pillows that are kind of like terry cloth and i've woken up with my stud stuck to them a few times and a quick jerk will get that shit infected quick. but, if you keep it clean (and don't play with it at all) you should be fine. don't get cheap jewelry, get titanium or surgical steel. 

i'd say go for it, and see what happens. if it gets infected, or you don't like it; the hole will always close up and you can always get rid of an infection pretty easily with rubbing alcohol or bactine


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 4, 2006)

Heres a small excerpt of an article i wrote for BMEzine a while back the article was about stretching and the do's and donts or stretching but the cleaning section is about the same for all piercings.

ENJOY:

*Sea Salt Soaks:* Sea salt soaks are the ..1 most important and best thing that you can do to heal a fresh stretch. To perform a sea salt soak, first dissolve 1 teaspoon of sea salt (available at most grocery stores) in 1 cup (8 oz.) of warm (slightly cooler than shower temperature) water - preferably deionized or distilled water, but tap water will do. Then submerge your ear in the solution for 10-15 minutes. This should be done 2-3 times per day & soothes your piercing while drawing out impurities from your piercing, thus allowing it to heal faster. Note: Do not overdo it on the salt - too much salt is extremely bad for your piercing.

*Dr. Bronner’s Soaps:* Dr. Bronner’s soaps are widely considered to be the highest quality soaps available to care for your fresh stretch. They are gentle on the skin and revitalize your piercing, allowing it to heal more rapidly. Dale has had great success with Dr. Bronner’s Tea Tree Oil soap.
*
Antibacterial/Anti-microbial Soaps:* This is what most piercists recommend for a fresh piercing. Make sure that you are using a gentle brand. Satin & Provon are both high quality gentle soaps that will serve you well. Dial & similar soaps, as well as products like Bactine should be avoided - they are just too strong.


_If you copy this in any other forum please credit it to me._


----------



## sewpunk (Oct 4, 2006)

IT's REALLY REALLY REALLY important to not tuch your piercing at all unless you are cleaning it.  It's a healing wound and dirty hards a huge no no.  

I agree with all the negativity over the gun.  It's bad, and stay away.

I have had over 21 piercings (only 7 in my ear) and have much success with the LITHA method.  Leave it the hell alone.. (unless cleaning it)  And I 2nd everything Daisy Death has mentoned above. ^^^

BME rocks... I wish I had a full acess membership...


----------



## Raerae (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capytan* 

 
_What's wrong with getting your ear pierced with a gun? We're talking about the ear lobe here aren't we? 
I thought it was okay to use a gun there, just not in cartilege or anything..._

 
It's not the best way to do a piercing...

I'm guilty of getting my ears done with the gun for my ears.  Mom took me.  I was just happy to get my ears done.  Left ear healed up really well, right ear was a little more problematic.

I had the lumpy thing going on in my right ear for a while.  Wasn't really visible, but I could feel it when I touched the area where I was pierced.  Then one day when I itched my ear, like a few months later, my hand was covered in blood and pus (gross i know LOL), and it bled like crazy for a few minutes until it stopped.  Lumpy thing is gone now, and both of my ears are fine.  So i'm figuring it was an infection inside my ear that finally grew out after several months.

*IMPORTANT INFORMATION ABOUT PIERCINGS*
One thing to remember when having a piercing.  If you suspect an infection (lumpy things in your ears or wherever else are a good indication, it's a cyst), or HAVE a infection going (red, painful, etc) do NOT remove the jewelery.  You could try replacing the jewelery with a different king of metal but keep some sort of jewelery in the piercing.  The jewelery acts as a drain and will allow the infection to eventually get out of your body (case in point when my cyst finally grew out, it bled out from inside the piercing, not from the outside).  If you just take the piercing out, your skin will grow in around the infection, trapping it inside your body.  Then you'll need surgery of some sort to remove it.

I want to get more ear piercings done, and I will not ever use the cheap gun method at the piercing parlors in the mall.  Nor will I take my daughter when I have kids to get her done with a gun.  Spend a little extra money, and get it done at a piercing parlor with a hollow needle.

I also have my bellybutton done, did it in a tatto/piercing shop, healed fine after the several months it takes for a piercing to heal.  Sanitary hollow needle, etc.  Had a stainless steel bar in there while it healed, no problems.


----------



## calbear (Oct 4, 2006)

11 piercings here and I love them all except that belly button piercing.  I sleep on my stomach due to a medical condition and it has never healed (yes it's been 2 1/2 years)  All my others took no more than two weeks to heal and I swear by the sea salt soak.  It has served me well in all other areas (ear, tongue and vaginal).


----------



## fishx3 (Oct 4, 2006)

I just got one 2 weeks ago at a piercing place. I was talking to Pat (my wonderfully gentle piercer) and he was ranting about the people who stupidly get their piercings done at the mall - since it's cheaper - but then go crying to him a few months down the road because it got infected. 

I do have 6 lobe piercings done by gun, all of which got infected a week after, and sporadically over time. I don't recommend it at all. Compared to my recent (cartilage) piercing, my lobe ones hurt much more.

Bottom line, spending a little extra dough will save you from a lot of pain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh, and Pat doesn't recommend daily cleanses with sea salt. Use any glycerin based anti-bacterial soap daily. Every now and then, using sea salt is good but for daily, it'll be too drying. Then the skin cracks.. and bleeding... oh the infections!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fishx3* 

 
_Oh, and Pat doesn't recommend daily cleanses with sea salt. Use any glycerin based anti-bacterial soap daily. Every now and then, using sea salt is good but for daily, it'll be too drying. Then the skin cracks.. and bleeding... oh the infections!_

 

it sounds like your piercer needs to be a bit more educated. using something like epsom salt or too salty of a solution would dry out a piercing, but not if it's mixed properly and only cleaned twice a day. using glycerin-based soap, especially an anti-bacterial one is not effective and does not promote proper healing of a new piercing. also cleaning piercings with alcohol, iodine and dial not recommended.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jessiekins1* 

 
_it sounds like your piercer needs to be a bit more educated. using something like epsom salt or too salty of a solution would dry out a piercing, but not if it's mixed properly and only cleaned twice a day. using glycerin-based soap, especially an anti-bacterial one is not effective and does not promote proper healing of a new piercing. also cleaning piercings with alcohol, iodine and dial not recommended._

 
yeah like i wrote before sea salt cleansing is the best thing you can do for a piercing [dead sea salt is what i personally prefer] but also overdoing anything can be problematic beacuse the skin has to have a chance to heal and if your constantly cleaning a wound it will never heal.



As for the girl [ sorry i forgot your screen name ] who has a belly button piercing that hasnt healed for 2 1/2 years. You seriously need to take that out anything that is a flesh piercing and takes that long to heal has serious issues. I surprised that the skin hasnt already cut off circulation and fallen off.



Also a really BIG recomendation i have for people with any piercings [excluding tunnells over size 2] is you really need to let your piercing rest by taking it out over night atleast once a week. Beacuse the constant pressure against your piercing causes it to stretch.


----------



## reject_dollie (Oct 19, 2006)

I had the same problem. I got mine done in 4th grade and again in 7th. both times I had to take them out due to infection.
Last winter I pierced my lip knowing that there was chance of the same thing happening. Amazingly my lip has never been infected in either of the two holes. I didn't have the chance to properly clean them do to being sent to rehab and my cleaning solution wasn't allowed in there. I then went on to pierce other multiple body parts (septum.nipples.and some other stuff....) and none of them have ever been infected. My ears are just really sensitive and I still can't get them done. They even rejected my titainium posts. My best guess would be to go to a tattoo/piercing shop if you want to attempt to get them pierced again. They are way more clean than any place in the mall and they SHOULD be a member of the APP (Association of Professional Piercers). Don't EVER get ANYTHING pierced if they aren't a member of the APP. 
Mall piercings are unsanitary because they use guns and you can't 100% clean the gun after every use. Piercing shops use brand new equipment every time and promptly throw away used needles, clamps and so on after every piercing, even if they're doing a second piercing on the person right after.

I'm in training...can you tell? lol.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 19, 2006)

reject dollie although some of the facts you state are true most really arent although i agree that mall piercers are not a good idea the AAP will preety much give accreditation to piercer/tattoo artist with half a birds brain so thats really not something you want to go off of. Plus in alot of states only one person in the shop has to have actual accreditation. 

also saying that all tattoo shops are sanitary is definitly false the only way you can determine if it is or not is by looking around before you get your piercing/tattoo done just beacuse a shop is required to do something by law doesnt mean they are going to.


Piercing anybody part on your own is stupid esp lips and nipples thier are hundreds of tiny veins in your nipples and lips thats why their soo sensitive theirs a high likelyness that you will hit one of their veins which could result in numerous different things in alot of cases of bad nipple piercings the areola will start to turn purple then black and fall off i know you said your in training but its really better in almost every case for a even a piercer to be pierced by some one else it goes alot faster and they have a different point of view then you yourself can.


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 19, 2006)

I have 9 piercings now (just got my nose done last friday....) and the only time any of them has ever been infected is when my lobes were in their 'piercing gun sized' jewelry.  I shave sinced stretched them and now the only problem is the ear-funk smell associated with larger gauge earrings (I'm 2ga, with little pinkish doubleflared plugs, and I wear normal dangly earrings with it as well...cuz I love earrings).  The only piercing I have gotten major problems with that was done professionally was my helix.  But that's cuz my chiropractor accidentally hit it the day after it was pierced.  Sea Salt soaks do wonders though...

But I've always heard it as 1/4tsp - 8oz, or 1/8tsp -8oz.....Oh well...

My nose piercing has been wonderful so far, very easy.  I just wash it when I wash my face, and I do a couple sea salt soaks every once in a while, and try to follow the LITHA method (haha..I love that)...and it hasnt been angry, or sore or anything.

My nipples give me some problems every once in a while...esp when they get caught on towels or something..OUCH!

Back to the original purpose of this thread though: Go for either implant grade titanium or nobium or PTFE.  It would be more expensive, but less likely to reject.


----------



## Sanne (Oct 28, 2006)

my ears infected too when I had them pierced with a gun (waaaay back when I was a little annoying 7 year old) and my ears would swell up soo much that the front of my studd was pulled inside my ear!!! ouccch!! Strangely enough I cannot wear any earrings anymore, my ears go crazy when I do!!!
I also had my nose pierced with a gun, and it was a bit infected as well, but not that bad. 

I agree with the advices from the other girls, def go to a good piercing shop, maybe even ask them what they think is the best material for your ears.


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Oct 29, 2006)

I know everyone has a different tolerance to pain, but those of you who have had a nose (not septum) piercing done, can you describe the feeling? Also, if you've had your tongue pierced, can you compare the 2? 

I've had my tongue pierced twice, and it didn't hurt... the only pain I had from that was just from some mild swelling after the fact. The actual piercing was relatively painless. 

I would really like to get a nose piercing soon, but am hoping for some input from here first so I'll know what to expect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Also, if anyone is in the Twin Cities area, can you recommend a reputable place to get it done? I haven't lived here for long, and don't know anyone who has it done.


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 29, 2006)

nose piercing...

it was hella boring...IMO haha...But I am used to the whole procedure and everything and I have researched like crazy as well...

It was a squinch and pinch...and then a bit of a burny sensation and then it was over...
The thing I remember the most is having the qtip with cleaning solution stuck up my nose...that was fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh...and your eye will probably water like crazy...

its not really a pain...more of like a sneeze almost


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_ the only problem is the ear-funk smell associated with larger gauge earrings (I'm 2ga, with little pinkish doubleflared plugs, and I wear normal dangly earrings with it as well...cuz I love earrings)._

 

2 gauge isnt that big so i would have *never* recommended you put double flares in your ears... theres multiple reasons for that 

number one being their very hard to remove and so that makes cleaning very hard resulting in your funky ear smell haha

also like i posted in one of my other posts in this thread gauges under 0 should be let out during the night to breathe which you cant do with double flare.


Now heres what you should have done you should have gotten organic double flared plugs or just single flared plugs the reason for organic is beacuse they naturally take away the bacteria and the smell and are much healthier for your ears. I myself will never wear double flared in my ears and i have 1 inchers beacuse im personally not comfterable with not being able to fully clean any of my body parts. haha


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_2 gauge isnt that big so i would have *never* recommended you put double flares in your ears... theres multiple reasons for that 

number one being their very hard to remove and so that makes cleaning very hard resulting in your funky ear smell haha

also like i posted in one of my other posts in this thread gauges under 0 should be let out during the night to breathe which you cant do with double flare.


Now heres what you should have done you should have gotten organic double flared plugs or just single flared plugs the reason for organic is beacuse they naturally take away the bacteria and the smell and are much healthier for your ears. I myself will never wear double flared in my ears and i have 1 inchers beacuse im personally not comfterable with not being able to fully clean any of my body parts. haha_

 

yeah, I know 2ga aint big...but I have small ears...and the double flares are fine...I have no problems taking them in and out (unless I leave them out for 2 days or something...then its tricky so I put my organic spirals in first to get them used to having something in there)

My boyfriend has 00ga and he can pop his eyelets in an out without unscrewing the one side....I told him he should move up in gauge...

I have the funky smell whether I am wearing my organic spirals, or my plugs, or waaay back when I had smaller gauges...

I do however want to get a whole bunch of organics off Onetribe...but I have no money


----------



## sewpunk (Oct 30, 2006)

I rock double flares all the time in 7/16"... the only time I take them out is to go in water.  I clean them in the shower every morning, but also take them out for going in the ocean or pool.

i have no problems popping them in and out... they actually have a tendency to fall out once in a while.  

I don't get much ear funk either... then again, it's been about 10 years at this size....


----------



## sewpunk (Oct 30, 2006)

I love organics though... I wear wood, bone and stone as well.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_yeah, I know 2ga aint big...but I have small ears...and the double flares are fine...I have no problems taking them in and out (unless I leave them out for 2 days or something...then its tricky so I put my organic spirals in first to get them used to having something in there)

My boyfriend has 00ga and he can pop his eyelets in an out without unscrewing the one side....I told him he should move up in gauge...

I have the funky smell whether I am wearing my organic spirals, or my plugs, or waaay back when I had smaller gauges...

I do however want to get a whole bunch of organics off Onetribe...but I have no money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the reason why your boyfriend can probably get out his jewelery like that with his 00 which still arent that big is beacuse hes had them at that size for a while and now they have started to relax and intern have become bigger he probably couldnt go up a size considering that once you pass 00 the gauges go up considerably more then from 12-00 beacuse they use a the inch system he might just want to keep a 0 in for a week or so let it shrink down a bit then put the 00 back in and it should stay more snug.


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PigmentJunkie* 

 
_I know everyone has a different tolerance to pain, but those of you who have had a nose (not septum) piercing done, can you describe the feeling? Also, if you've had your tongue pierced, can you compare the 2?_

 
Compared to the tongue (which I thought was a piece of cake, except for the two days or so after when I had a strict diet of water and popsicles), I'd say the nose is a bit more uncomfortable to have done, only because it was a bit weird sitting there after my piercer put the needle in with this really long needle hanging out of my nose while he was getting the nasal screw ready.  It's really a pretty easy piercing, and I thought the initial pain was more of a little pinch than anything else.  Of course, don't listen to me much about piercing pain, because after getting the "girls" pierced, I think just about anything else seems minimal in terms of pain.

But, yeah, the nose isn't bad at all.  If you've had anything on the inner ear pierced (conch, daith, rook), it's pretty comparable to that, except for a few weeks after you REALLY want to pick your nose constantly.


----------



## thestarsfall (Nov 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 

 
_ except for a few weeks after you REALLY want to pick your nose constantly._

 
haha yeah...and it traps all the boogers up in your nose and then you sneeze and its awful...


all in all I think my nose stud is my favourite piercings...it was also the least noticed (well...other than nipples...but those are pretty noticeable if I am wearing a bathing suit...)  one a few ppl noticed when I got it done...and my boyfriend keeps saying how he is surprised I hadnt gotten it done earlier...like...when I was born...it seems that naturall


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_nose piercing...

it was hella boring...IMO haha...But I am used to the whole procedure and everything and I have researched like crazy as well...

It was a squinch and pinch...and then a bit of a burny sensation and then it was over...
The thing I remember the most is having the qtip with cleaning solution stuck up my nose...that was fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh...and your eye will probably water like crazy...

its not really a pain...more of like a sneeze almost_

 





the worst part of it was when my eyes watered.. my piercer grabbed me a bunch of tissues right away & was like "OH NO!! your makeup's gonna get ruined!!!"


----------



## thestarsfall (Nov 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_the reason why your boyfriend can probably get out his jewelery like that with his 00 which still arent that big is beacuse hes had them at that size for a while and now they have started to relax and intern have become bigger he probably couldnt go up a size considering that once you pass 00 the gauges go up considerably more then from 12-00 beacuse they use a the inch system he might just want to keep a 0 in for a week or so let it shrink down a bit then put the 00 back in and it should stay more snug._

 
They only go up like 1 or 2 mm...and he's at a 10mm (the ones he can push in and out without trouble) and is gonna go up to a 7/16th inch...I see nothing wrong with that


----------

